# unscharfen text retten



## IYTI (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe 3 Bilder die Multiple Choice fragen beinhalten. Leider sind diese Bilder extrem unscharf geworden sodass man mit Mühe und Not die Hälfte lesen kann. Nun habe ich auch schon mit PS rumprobiert um evtl. den Text zu retten, jedoch gelingt es mir nicht.

Was habt ihr für Tipps um den größten Teil zu retten? bzw. wenn jemand Lust hat selber Hand an zu legen. Natürlich kann man aus einem schwarzen Strich keine Buchstaben herzaubern aber vllt. hilft es an der ein oder anderen stelle. Sind Fragen aus der Wirtschaft (technisches Management schimpft es sich)

h++p://dschangojo.dyndns.org/bilder/26012007085.jpg
h++p://dschangojo.dyndns.org/bilder/26012007086.jpg
h++p://dschangojo.dyndns.org/bilder/26012007087.jpg


----------



## kuhlmaehn (27. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jetzt nur mal das erste ausprobiert und da hast du insofern Glück, dass der blaue Kanal um einiges schärfer ist als die anderen.
Ich hab jetzt mal im Anhang den blauen Kanal kopiert und dann noch mit Helligkeit/Kontrast etwas aufgehellt. Dafür kannst du auch Gradationskurve nehmen wenn du willst.
Ich denke viel besser wird man es nicht hinbekommen aber man kann ja immerhin schon einiges lesen.

[Edit] Ja scheint bei allen zu klappen 
Und Tiefen/Lichter kannst du noch probieren. Das Meiste kann man dann recht gut erahnen.


----------



## IYTI (27. Juni 2007)

oh ja das ist echt gut geworden, danke dir ich probiere das auch mal bei den anderen


----------

